# Camping Marjal - have you been?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Has anyone overwintered at Camping Marjal, just south of Alicante? 

Russell


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have stayed for a couple of weeks, very good site but expensive for short term stays, surrounded by canals so mozzies were a problem and you need transport to get anywhere.

Plus points there are 2 brothels at the end of the road :wink: 

Loddy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brothels*

Am liking the sound of this place!

Russell


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Russel
There are many members on here who stay at marjal for months every winter. There are usually many RV's as it can easily accomodate them. Its a very good campsite but too expensive for me. Another popular and also good site is Camping international La marina only about 2 miles from Marjal and also expensive. I live only a few miles from these sites. I am certain fans of this site will be posting soon. I think Nuke spent at least one night there years ago.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Camping Marjal*

 Ciao Russell, spent a couple of nights at Marjal in November about 3 years ago. Very impressed with the quality/amenieties. Also impressed by their PR dept. Even only having ever made the one stay, always receive a greeting card for birthday/Christmas etc.
That tells me a lot. Can't remember the price bracket, but it must be worth it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Well it is all early days yet, I might even be still here working....

...the other option is somewhere on Eddie's stomping ground in southern Italy.

I suspect more will become clear today at work.

Russell


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

We spent Christmas and New Years 2008/09 great site, called in last Christmas still the same quality. Shame British sites can't match it.


----------

